# Nearly time for tyres



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Tyres are looking a little thin now so will be replacing in the next few months.

This came with potenzas which seemed pretty good but I am thinking of moving to the fat walled conti's I had on my old car as I think they looked better.

Not much diff in the price that I can see.

Any other brands you think are worth looking at?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Have always used Eagle F1s but tempted by the Contis when it comes to change them this time


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, I've been lurking for a while as I'm thinking of changing my Scirocco for a TTS at the end of the year but thought I'd chip in on this one.

I've had Conti 3's and 5's on the Scirocco and although they grip very well they wear out very quickly. I only got just over 10,000 miles out of each. I've gone back to Pzeros again as I comfortably got over 15k from those.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I did find the conti's wore pretty swiftly but I put that down to my driving, think I got 8k from them but only replaced the front two.

I reckon I'll be seeing 13-14k from these potenza however all 4 will need doing, the wear is uniform across all tyres.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never really understood why people go for the likes of Conti's, Bridgestones, Pirelli's etc. You pay roughly £40-60 more per each corner and get half the miles you would out of a set of equivalent Toyos, Avons, Hankooks etc.

When you read the review's its not even like these top brands are vastly superior. Most of the time there's not much to choose from accept the badge. I'll keep my money thanks.

Current example from my now sold Mk2 TTS Roadster running 19" Toyo Proxes: Approx 16k miles (probably more) with 5mil left of the tread of the tire when sold.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Because some people don't understand that an Asian or American brand it's as good as an European brand is...but the marketing is different! I'm with your opinion and I tried several set of tyres...hankook are good also as winter tyres if you need it but on the mk2, I had the Falken f452, great choice and for who look at the design, they are like the continental sport contact..had these too!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I am no tyre geek it's true.

Any other car in my household would get budget rubber :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Then how many km depend form the drive style..or if you change them in time ore continue to use them.. The consumption is important but is correlated to the pressures so more times you check them, and better you consume them


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

At the end of the day, it's only the quality of your rubber that is keeping your car connected to the road.

You can't go wrong with the big brands, the mid-priced tyres tend to have more compromises and aren't as consistent (some are better than others). Take a look at some tyre reviews online and see that the tyre you select is suitable.

I just fitted a full set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4 tyres, which are supposed to be better than the cult-favourite Super-Sports in rain and a close match for dry. I would have gone for a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 but they weren't available in my size yet - and as it happened, I managed to snag the end of a 4 for the price of 3 deal on the Michelins.

I was also entertaining the idea of Hankook Ventus S1 evo2; or Continental Sport Contact 5. Dunlop SportMaxx RT2 also have great reviews.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Hankook Ventus S1 evo2 fitted from factory on my TTS, they seem very good. No loss of grip at all.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just my 0.02

The Goodyears (F1 Assy) have a fabulous synergy with the TT.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Of course you can't buy 4 tyres made of plastic from a Chinese pharmacist!! But remaining with the best brands wether the American market or Europe or Asian, you can stay safe!
Then any brand has its cheaper product of course...
My experience, I have as standard tyres Bridgestone potenza but I don't have the feeling than with the continental or falken..we have to add is also a question of how we drive..or for what we use the car..


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Mine come from the factory with p zeros on and I'm impressed with the grip and wear, 5500 miles in.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

No one tempted on "Dy-yung Skidmaster Pros" then?

They do exist, saw them on a car in Nigeria when in Lagos last week...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

They can use those tyres, with their high temperature roads, they have grip even with only rims ahahah


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

leopard said:


> Just my 0.02
> 
> The Goodyears (F1 Assy) have a fabulous synergy with the TT.


+1 from me for GY F1. Had them on my A5 and found the ride, noise level and grip better than the stock Bridgestones.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone pay any attention the official ratings, ie: noise level, fuel consumption, etc

There seems to be no direct correlation between price and ratings :roll:


----------



## Jonnyboy71 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a friend who has a tyre business and always laughed at me for buying expensive tyres for my A4. He showed me a raft of alternatives at half the price that had better mpg, noise and wet grip levels. After spending a fortune I decided to give the cheaper option a go and both myself and my boss (A6 black edition with 20" rotor alloys) had some fitted. I have to say I see no reason in paying a lot of money for a name, especially when they don't necessarily perform as well.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't believe at all in those ratings...I mean, part are true but it's more marketing..


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I tend to look at the EVO tyre test each year. The stopping distances in the wet and dry for 'lesser known' brands is a lot more than for the big names. That could be the difference between stopping short and messing up your bumper big time.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

KevC said:


> I tend to look at the EVO tyre test each year. The stopping distances in the wet and dry for 'lesser known' brands is a lot more than for the big names. That could be the difference between stopping short and messing up your bumper big time.


You should look at more than one test/review to make judgements..


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

They're widely regarded as one of the better tests out there. I haven't been disappointed from a grip/noise point of view. Just wear, which of course they can't really do unless they test for many months.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Jonnyboy71 said:


> I have a friend who has a tyre business and always laughed at me for buying expensive tyres for my A4. He showed me a raft of alternatives at half the price that had better mpg, noise and wet grip levels. After spending a fortune I decided to give the cheaper option a go and both myself and my boss (A6 black edition with 20" rotor alloys) had some fitted. I have to say I see no reason in paying a lot of money for a name, especially when they don't necessarily perform as well.


Do tell...


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

For me the brand is the most important thing in tyres. I prefer Michelins or Contis.
I just hate the Hankooks, no matter good they might be and can´t wait to replace them with a proper brand


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

drmrfi said:


> For me the brand is the most important thing in tyres. I prefer Michelins or Contis.
> I just hate the Hankooks, no matter good they might be and can´t wait to replace them with a proper brand


That's pretty sad that you wouldn't care if a brand does a crap tyre and would choose it over a less well known brand with better tyre :/


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Waitwhat93 said:


> That's pretty sad that you wouldn't care if a brand does a crap tyre and would choose it over a less well known brand with better tyre :/


It´s also quite sad when someone thinks that premium tyre makers would make a crap tyre :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

drmrfi said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty sad that you wouldn't care if a brand does a crap tyre and would choose it over a less well known brand with better tyre :/
> ...


What, you mean like a major car maker could possibly cheat on emission standards.

Just for the record my new TT Roadster came with Continental ContiSport Contact 5 tyres on 18"s.


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> What, you mean like a major car maker could possibly cheat on emission standards.


It´s a known fact that tyre makers have been cheating in tyre tests, Nokian has recently admitted this.
There have been a couple of cases (Continental 2005 and Pirelli 2009) where these manufacturers have most likely been cheating, but nothing has been confirmed.

The manufacturers have supplied the testers with "special compound" tyres, different from the ones widely available.

In properly conducted tests tyres are bought from normal tyre shops or if that´s not possible, test results of the "manufacturers tyres" are compared with commercially available tyres as soon as they are in shops.

Tyre tests by independed testing laboratories provide the best and most reliable information on subject.
There are certain brands that year after year perform well in these tests.

I do not trust subjective amateur opinions or recommendations: "replaced my worn out XXX´s with YYY`s and the new ones are so much better...".
To compare worn tyres with new ones is comparing apples with oranges. Combine that with plasebo-effect, subjective opinions not backed by any reliably measured data and the end-result is just an opinion.
Give me a proper tyre test any day


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There is first choice, second choice, then we have to check from how many months tyres are made..
Any brand has its medium category and cheaper.
I also think, due the experience, some cars requires a specific tyre compound and tyre design so not always the feeling can be common..there are a lot of factors
Just to say firsts in mind:
Engine power
Type of traction
Weather range of use
Type of driver style
Km per year


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

placeborick said:


> Yeah I did find the conti's wore pretty swiftly but I put that down to my driving, think I got 8k from them but only replaced the front two.
> 
> 8k from a set of tyres is pretty hard driving!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Nah when you're over 30 it becomes 'spirited'


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Interesting this talk of premium versus budget (call it what you will) tyre brands - I had Toyos on my mk2 TTS when I collected it. I was not amused, but hey, I gave it a go and you know what, they WERE poor. The wet handling in particular was bad and they had a tendency to tramline. Thankfully they only last 12,000 miles. I then stuck Michelin PS on to replace them and they literally transformed the car and I got 21,000 miles from those.

Recently I traded my mk3 S3 for mk3 RS3 (which I didn't keep too long...) but had the problem where the dealer was being picky about the tyre wear on my S3 - so rather than take the hit on the trade in price, I replaced the tyres myself (I had Continentals on it), with the cheapest performance tyre Halfords could find me :lol: God they were crap!

Now I have my new TTS and it has Hankooks - again I am not amused and again, they're not that great - but not quite as bad as those Toyos I mentioned! The tyre noise alone is enough for me to want to bin them sooner rather than later mind... I'll replace with top of the line Michelins when the time comes.

If you look at the tyre tests out there, very rarely do these cheaper tyres perform as well as those from Premium brands, such as Pirelli, Michelin, Dunlop, Bridgestone, Continental, etc. From my experiences of driving performance cars fitted with non premium brand tyres, you pays your money and takes your chances with the cheaper tyres. Personally I think it's a false economy, as the Premium brand tyres seem tyo out last the cheaper rubber by some margin, as well getting out performed of course. But if you want Naikongdongdim Evo Street Race Pros for £50 a tyre, who am I to judge


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I really struggle with this problem people have with the noise on the Hancooks.

Mine seem silent!

But then I am coming from an 8th gen Honda Civic which is renowned for the road noise...

Aside from that, the Hancooks grip is excellent.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Hankooks may be quieter than what you're used to, but I guess some people are used to even quieter.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I've got Hankooks on my Tts and at first was a bit worried but I have no complaints about them and no problems with road noise. I was a bit worried about getting a Tts with them but trust me there miles better than the Bridgestones I had on my Audi S1. 
I drove in heavy rain last week and the grip was outstanding almost like a dry run.
I'd thought I would never say this but I think I would buy them again.
I would have preferred Michelins but no complaints here.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Agreed I'd buy the Hankooks again, I don't even notice the rain with them (road wise, obviously it doesn't stop me seeing the rain).


----------

